# Enhancement Detail - 380bhp Ford Sierra Cossie



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this one for a while - ever since I met the owner late last year at a photoshoot.

This beast is running about 380bhp and is in superb condition, but was suffering from severe fallout and quite a lot of swirling and hologramming so it was booked in for an MCC Single Day Enhancement Detail...

Befores:


DSC02918 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02917 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02919 by RussZS, on Flickr

An early sample of the hologramming on the paint...


DSC02922 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were dealt with first:


DSC02923 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels and G101 was used on the wheels, tyres and arches:


DSC02926 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02927 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02928 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02929 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was snow foamed to help begin break down the dirt on the paintwork:


DSC02930 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02931 by RussZS, on Flickr

Surfex was used on the intricate parts and the shuts and sills:


DSC02932 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02933 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed and hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and CQuartz Mitt:


DSC02934 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next... IronX... :doublesho


DSC02936 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02937 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02940 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02948 by RussZS, on Flickr

It took 2-3 hits in some parts to remove all of the fallout!! The owner is also building a rather special Focus, which explains the volume of fallout on this car.

Tardis was used to deal with the tar:


DSC02950 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then another foam to ensure the IronX was washed out of all nooks and crannies:


DSC02951 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was moved inside and clayed with Zaino Z18 clay with Citrus Bling as lube.

Then, time to assess the paint...

After trialling a few polish and pad combinations, two things were evident. Firstly the paint was HARD, very hard! Also it had discoloured over time, which we can see from this pic:


DSC02952 by RussZS, on Flickr

(The right side has been polished).

I only had a day on this car so progressed with Scholl S17 and a Scholl Spider Sandwich pad which was correcting well and finishing down very well too.

Some of the correction pics:


DSC02953 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02955 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02956 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02957 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02958 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02963 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02964 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02965 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02966 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02970 by RussZS, on Flickr

I decided to finish this car with Zaino Z2, which is a personal favourite of mine on White.

So I applied ZAIO by hand, Z6 wipedown, Z2 then Z8:


DSC02971 by RussZS, on Flickr

Glass and Trim with Auto Finesse:


DSC02975 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres were dressed with Pinnacle Black Onyx and Z2 was used on the wheels.

Some afters...


DSC02977 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02980 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02982 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02986 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02987 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02988 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02990 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02992 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02994 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02995 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02996 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02998 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03003 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03004 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03005 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03006 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03007 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03012 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03013 by RussZS, on Flickr

(The engine bay wasn't detailed)


DSC03015 by RussZS, on Flickr

I also recently applied Zaino Z5 to my own car to see how good it looks on black:


DSC02906 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up from MCC we have a Nissan GTR and a Candy White Golf Edition 30.

Thanks for looking!


DSC03014 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Simply awesome.
Awesome car, work, photography just everything.

And that fallout


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Hlf f my kkeeeeyssss aare brooke thrrroughh droooooling.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

excellent mate


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Car looks absolutely stunning Russ, another great job and what a transformation!!!

Hard to believe the white paint had discoloured so badly but really shows in the early shots where you corrected it, looks absolutely awesome now!

What did you do about the Badges and Pin striping? Did you mask them off?

Great job though, car looks incredible!


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

You lucky lucky boy! Nice work, awesome machines!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

That looks stunning, good results for one day aswell.Looking forward to seeing the white golf


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, very nice car to work on.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Been waiting for this all day after seeing the pics on Facebook

Cracking car and a cracking job mate


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate, a great car from a great era


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work as always!

Thats a great location you use for the end pics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DetailMyCar said:


> Car looks absolutely stunning Russ, another great job and what a transformation!!!
> 
> Hard to believe the white paint had discoloured so badly but really shows in the early shots where you corrected it, looks absolutely awesome now!
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Yes, the stripes were a nightmare as I had to tape them up twice, using the edges of the 3M tape at the top and bottom of the line, if that makes sense?

I had man flu today too, and it was freezing so this was killer. I've having a studio built within my unit so that I can control the heating and lighting more as it's not ideal at the moment -halide lighting all round hopefully. Plus I need a more controlled environment for tinting and wrapping which I'll be offering soon.

The owners' mate has an Imp Blue Escort Cossie so I'm doing that soon too, and I'm also quoting on a black Sierra Cossie. I love my old Fords! 

Thanks all!

Russ.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic work, the last pic is incredible... Engine bay looks mental


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job Russ on a cracking motor :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Another example of your fine work Russ , fallout was an eye opener:doublesho car looks soooo much better:thumb:


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

that's a dream garage car for me right there. only thing i would change on it would be a set of escort cossie wheels


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice work Russ as always :thumb: 

can't wait to see GTR write up


----------



## pastymaster (Feb 12, 2012)

Great job and a stunning car


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Stunning yet again


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks mint
I bet those wheels were a nightmare to clean.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

M3simon said:


> Looks mint
> I bet those wheels were a nightmare to clean.


Absolute nightmare!! The new small Valet Pro brush flexes really well though, and I used the small Wheel Wooly too which helped a great deal. Hopefully Z2 will make them easy to maintain now


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Stunning work Russ .


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic write up!
I love sierras! One of my fave cars 
Fantastic turn around as well! 
Good job!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Cracking job Russ.... The amount of fallout on that car is insane, :doublesho Guess his Focus will be next on the cards when its finished then...

Glad you made it through the day with the MAN Flu...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous work Russ! Amazing detail with all the bases covered!

Great read once again!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ford nut said:


> Cracking job Russ.... The amount of fallout on that car is insane, :doublesho Guess his Focus will be next on the cards when its finished then...
> 
> Glad you made it through the day with the MAN Flu...


Yeah when it's done... it'll basically be a Mk1 Focus with this engine and 4WD with the WRC bodykit on it. Should be a beast!

I can't wait to do his mates Imperial Blue Escort Cossie too - I have always loved them!

I do need a day off though, or maybe even a holiday! :doublesho


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Russ, one of my dream cars


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh one special classic ford given a stunning make over, thanks for sharing a true classic ford detail, have you used the Z2 on the wheels before Russ and how did you find it's durability compared to others you have used, thanks Derek


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Oh one special classic ford given a stunning make over, thanks for sharing a true classic ford detail, have you used the Z2 on the wheels before Russ and how did you find it's durability compared to others you have used, thanks Derek


I have quite a few times now after seeing Miracle use it on a few cars. It's a lot more effective than most dedicated wheel waxes I've tried, it looks great too.

Thanks all


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Really enjoyed reading your write up (not normally a big fan of older cars). I'm always surprised what you pro's can achieve in a day - you must be knackered.

Chris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I have quite a few times now after seeing Miracle use it on a few cars. It's a lot more effective than most dedicated wheel waxes I've tried, it looks great too.
> 
> Thanks all


Great Russ thanks for that, would a wax still sit on top of the Z2 fine or would that give little effect in your opinion, as i have never tried a wax on top of sealent on wheels just wondered if any good?


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Great Russ thanks for that, would a wax still sit on top of the Z2 fine or would that give little effect in your opinion, as i have never tried a wax on top of sealent on wheels just wondered if any good?


Yes no problem at all. I had Z2 then Autobahn on my old car and they looked superb!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome mate


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Stunning work.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Fantastic work Russ! Did you get to drive it?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great work Russ the photo's in the parking look Awesome:thumb: great reflections looking forward to the GTR sunny been a while since seeing one of them :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All time fav car. Looks well. Flat out to get all that looking done in a day there chap what with all the fiddly areas to contend with.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

George3G said:


> Fantastic work Russ! Did you get to drive it?


Unfortunately not George 

The clutch was a beast, I'd have probably stalled it!! :lol:


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Great work bud :thumb:

Hope you told Ian to keep the garage door closed from now on when working on the Focus, lol


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, and I meant to say I enjoyed the Facebook updates throughout the day! Keep it up Russ :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good work... zaino looking good again...

:thumb:

why z5 on your own car, and not z2... any reason apart from 'cause you wanted to??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A21GAV said:


> Great work bud :thumb:
> 
> Hope you told Ian to keep the garage door closed from now on when working on the Focus, lol


Lol, I think he'll look after it a bit more now... or start bulk buying IronX!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> good work... zaino looking good again...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> why z5 on your own car, and not z2... any reason apart from 'cause you wanted to??


Z5 is supposed to be better on darker colours... I'm not hiding swirls 

It does look good tbh, but was a bit smeary to remove compared to Z2 (I did a bit of Z2 on my car too, but on the other side).

I think I'lll stick with Z2 from now on...


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Such a beautiful Iconic car - Amazing finish !!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Aaaaweeesome!!!

True modern classic and very nice work. Nice images too.

Enjoyable,compact write up. Cheers.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Stunning mucka, love the cossie! Mint! Iron x worked a treat.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW!!! Beautiful car absolutely stunning.

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Russ


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome mate.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

You did all that in one day? Fantstic! That was some fallout on there.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> You did all that in one day? Fantstic! That was some fallout on there.


Yes, it was about 10 hours or so! Luckily the Scholl cuts pretty quickly so the sets are quite short and the paint was hard enough to not require any refining. Obviously spending longer jewelling the paint would have improved the finish, but the owner was delighted with the results in a day. I didn't do the interior or engine bay either, which of course saves time.

I feel like death today though after that and man flu!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

One of my all time favourites this!!

Beauty!!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job on a proper classic


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning work Russ... such an iconic car looking as it should now :thumb:

Is that Tescos carpark in Walsall again !?...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Stunning work Russ... such an iconic car looking as it should now :thumb:
> 
> Is that Tescos carpark in Walsall again !?...


It is indeed but only half of the lights were on unfortunately. It's only one minute from my unit so a good location.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh My God , now thats an enhancement detail:thumb:

:thumb:



:lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Good on ya Russ thats flawless work - as ever! 

Get better soon chap :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful.
Stunning machine.


----------



## vdust230 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very special car. Nice work Russ!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work and write up Russ, have been looking forward to it after the couple of pictures you put on Twitter yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing work there Russ, on both cars, they really stand out for the good, pure perfection all the way through, your details always inspire me, and can read them all the time, many thanks for taking the time to post Russ :thumb:

Russ i hope your man flu gets better and you recover very soon :thumb:

Kind regards
Triptdi.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome car and awesome detail. That some fallout as well.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Proper detail too there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## _stuz_ (Nov 15, 2010)

Stunning car and a Stunning finish achieved, I'm not all that keen on the wheels, they do cheapen the look of the car, it should be wearing something different in my opinion 

Stu


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great car and work bud.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Really stunning. Lovely finish on white!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats a great job Russ, and a cracking car as well.
those wheels really suit the white colour..

Kev


----------



## hotrod09 (May 25, 2011)

Looks amazing! What a great job.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

old skool. fantastic job.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words - really appreciated.

Just doing the write up for yesterday 750bhp Nissan GTR in grey - I'm not sure which car I want more!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Looking forward to the next write up Russ


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

cracking work as always russ


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint now awesome job on the detail and wow what a car!!!..:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Stunning stunning STUNNING!! Lovely work there - the IronX really had its work cut out!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I hopefully have a black one coming soon too.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

You lucky man,stunning work,stunning motor.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

I want that so much!!!:argie: Top job Fella:buffer:...


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning Russ:thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

amazing car and finish.. true credit to the owner and credit to you for the detail.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

:argie: 

wow Russ what an amazing result....top work agian :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my dear god above.

Im officially in love

Nice work dude


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Stunning work, stunning car :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think i need a tissue ... very nice work, it looks stunning


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

class work, looks fab


----------



## coleyst200 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would just like to say thanks for all the nice thingd that have been said about my 3dr cosworth but most of all a very BIG THANKS to Russ for doing this top job on the car im over the moon with his work its now stunning its having a photo shoot done on it for a mag on sunday so i might see if i can get some of them photos of the chap and put them up on here for you all to have a look at


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

coleyst200 said:


> I would just like to say thanks for all the nice thingd that have been said about my 3dr cosworth but most of all a very BIG THANKS to Russ for doing this top job on the car im over the moon with his work its now stunning its having a photo shoot done on it for a mag on sunday so i might see if i can get some of them photos of the chap and put them up on here for you all to have a look at


Thanks Ian, it was a true pleasure to work on. Glad you're pleased with it 

Russ.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Top work Russ, really pleased things are working out for you.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jonjay said:


> Top work Russ, really pleased things are working out for you.


Thank you 

I've possibly got a black one coming soon too...


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

awsome Russ :thumb:

nics getting one of these dropped off at the weekend, hope it looks as nice as this one :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HannaH said:


> awsome Russ :thumb:
> 
> nics getting one of these dropped off at the weekend, hope it looks as nice as this one :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish..


Thanks both :thumb:


----------

